# How much should a nice paint job cost



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

*How much should a nice Z31 paint job cost?*

By nice i mean a real paint job, not the one coat stuff for 600.

1. prep (dings, body, sand, bondo, sand, wetsand, primer, etc.)

2. basecoat

3. clearcoat (3 coats of cear would be nice)

I can get it done for like 1200 - 1400.

is that too much for a Z31 paintjob?

Thanks,

D


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*Paint job cost*

The paint job you describe would cost between $4 and $6 K in the sf east bay. That assumes that you don't cut any corners. You see the hot rod and classic car guys doing that but I have yet to see a Z out on the street with a paint job like that. After all, how does one justify a paint job whose cost exceeds the market value of the car by up to 100%?

Pearlz


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pearlz said:


> The paint job you describe would cost between $4 and $6 K in the sf east bay. That assumes that you don't cut any corners. You see the hot rod and classic car guys doing that but I have yet to see a Z out on the street with a paint job like that. After all, how does one justify a paint job whose cost exceeds the market value of the car by up to 100%?
> 
> Pearlz


Well, after all, with the hotrod guys, the frames of those cars started as a rusty shell in someones backyard that they paid $40 for.  You don't do something like that for market value, you do it because you want it. I wouldn't do it expecting to recover that money by selling it in 5 or even 10 years......


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Agreed. My paint job was in that range, wheels/tires cost about as much. It's because I love the car--you can't put a value on the sweat that's gone into it. If you're looking to resell or are just curious about what it'll look like, don't waste the money on an upscale paint job. If this is your project/baby, go all out....just make sure you get the best value for your money.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

Wow!

Sweet ride!


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*Cool Paint jobs, aka "Mad Car Disease"*

Georgeous!!! True love will bear any cost. What do you call that color?

Pearlz


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I call it Super Duper Secret Orange Mix.  I put new wheels/tires on last week, so will take pics today and post tonight.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That is way tight. Too bad it's not turbo.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

;-p

I'm thinking about converting it, maybe next year when I've completed the interior. Engine's rebuilt, with about 7,000 miles since I dropped it in. Cross your fingers, and pray I hit the Lotto.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

Post those new pics man! The rims in the pic are hot too. 86 turbo rims? The centerpieces look great.

How much did that sweet pant job run you if you don't mind me askin?

I'm shoppin for a good paintjob, but most of the shops down here are production mills. Meaning you got 3 guys workin on ur car real fast, so the jobs come out choppy. I know to do a car right it takes 2 to 3 weeks. Shops down here can't afford to take that long. I'm thinkin about goin to the westcoast(CA) to get a paintjob. There's a BIG tuner market out there, so there's more competition, meaning higher quality jobs at good prices. I wish miami had it goin on like that. If anyone knows anywhere good in south florida, please let me know.

Dude, ur Z is tip top! Is it your daily car as well?

I'll post some pics of mine soon.

Happy crusisin!


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

It took about a week total, for the bodywork and paint. The paint job and bodywork together cost about $1600--there were a bunch of dings and some expensive damage on the pass side fender and rear panel. And that price was having it done by a friend who owns a shop in the Valley.

I definitely drive it every day. Motor is rebuilt, with under 8K miles on it, and besides needing CHTS and TPS sensor replacements (maybe tranny next year), it's almost problem free. I'll post the pics with the wheels tonight, since I still haven't washed the car yet and it's kind of dusty. 

Zen, I know what parts I need for the turbo conversion but do you know of anywhere besides ebay that might be offering the parts as a kit? I haven't seen one for a reasonable price on any of the z-board classifieds. HELP!!


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> Post those new pics man! The rims in the pic are hot too. 86 turbo rims? The centerpieces look great.
> 
> How much did that sweet pant job run you if you don't mind me askin?
> 
> ...



Here's a tip....look for a high-end collision repair shop if the paint shops in your area seem shady. Find a spot near the fashion or club district that does high-end vehicles and have them do the paint. It only takes about 3-5 days for a good paint job, and at least 2-3 of those days are wet-sanding/polishing/buffing/corrections. The rest is prep, 1 day for spraying, and bodywork if necessary.

Trust me, there are just as many half-azz and shady paint shops out here, and it took a while to find someone who could make my paint and do the bodywork as well.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

My paint job is going to be around 2800 here for a show quality stock paint job. All dents removed, all the prep, paint, and clear coat. You shouldn't have to spend more then 3k for a good paint job.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> It took about a week total, for the bodywork and paint. The paint job and bodywork together cost about $1600--there were a bunch of dings and some expensive damage on the pass side fender and rear panel. And that price was having it done by a friend who owns a shop in the Valley.
> 
> I definitely drive it every day. Motor is rebuilt, with under 8K miles on it, and besides needing CHTS and TPS sensor replacements (maybe tranny next year), it's almost problem free. I'll post the pics with the wheels tonight, since I still haven't washed the car yet and it's kind of dusty.
> 
> Zen, I know what parts I need for the turbo conversion but do you know of anywhere besides ebay that might be offering the parts as a kit? I haven't seen one for a reasonable price on any of the z-board classifieds. HELP!!


That's a negative, outside of junkyard diving I know of no place to put such a kit together. There's a lot of little odds and ends to put together for a turbo car conversion. Such as one-way valves to make sure vacuum sources only see vacuum and not boost (such as the brake master cylinder). Piping, heat shielding etc. There's finding and installing the big parts, but the little parts will kick your butt quickest of all........


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

aaaarg.....I think I'll just suck it up and spring for a 30k mi jdm et and tranny from speedline. Next year, that is. :thumbup:


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

Good paint jobs are sometime hard to come by unless you want to pay 2k or so for it. Too bad you all dont live it Tx that my line of work. It can be done cheaper and just as good as the big shops. I am just about to start all the body work on my 87. SO ill have to take so before and afters. Any ? about what they might have to do just ask. I can give you an idea if they are trying to mess you around


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Here goes, since the new wheels. Let me know what you think!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, that is really really clean! What size wheel and tire combo did you do? They look like they may be 17s? That color is awesome, I was always wondering what that color would look like on a z31. I wasnt sure if itd be tacky or not but your car looks really really awesome! Im impressed.......very nicely done.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AHHH THAT BRA!!! TAKE IT OFF!


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

asleepz said:


> AHHH THAT BRA!!! TAKE IT OFF!



I can't! Some moron in a pickup clipped me on the passenger side, and the paint is scuffed on the front bumper. It'll be almost a month before my buddy will be able to sand and repaint it. I'll take off the bra when both of its tatas are happy again, and it can look like this once more:



















with the new shoes, of course.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

Awesome!

Really nice!

the wheels definitely set it off!

Maybe consider lowering it by .75 or 1 inch with some nice springs if you like. Everyone has their own preference. Lowering it might make it apear too Tuner though. It's all good.

The bra is cool, but if moisture gets in there too much it might do a number on that lovely paint. The people who sprayed it might have some input on that.

and what size Tires and Rims are you riding?

Congrats!!!!

Stay up pimp!


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> wow, that is really really clean! What size wheel and tire combo did you do? They look like they may be 17s? That color is awesome, I was always wondering what that color would look like on a z31. I wasnt sure if itd be tacky or not but your car looks really really awesome! Im impressed.......very nicely done.



Thanks! It's been a lot of work. They are 17x9s all the way around, with 255/40s front and rear to keep the ride height stock. Fronts needed longer studs and spacers to fit, though. I sent the pics and specs into the Wheelshow page, and hopefully inquiZitor will post it up.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> ...


LOL. Thanks. I'm already saving for those springs/shocks. I'm looking at the Tokico blues suspension kit, but no money left at the moment. ET motor is planned for mid/late next year, also....wish me luck.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can get SS springs


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

asleepz said:


> You can get SS springs


Where from? I thought they were pretty hard to come by.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

MaxQ said:


> Where from? I thought they were pretty hard to come by.


http://www.thespecshop.com/z31/index.asp

they have ST springs there, their good I hear. but tight of course.

the Eibachs are variable. I'll probably go with those cause nothing beats a smooth ride imo. Enthusiasts hate em cause they are not as tight, but I'm into a nice ride before shaving my track time anyday.

Good luck on saving. 

I think we all are saving for something.

I want the Tokico Adjustable shocks on Eibach variable springs. Screw the "wuss springs" bad wrap. It's all up to preference.

and of course a new paintjob and Rims. I got Nitto 450's on the factory 17's, so I'll probably stay at 17 inches, but who knows. Maybe I can get a good deal on 18's, but then you go back to ride comfort issues, and I'm all about the smoothness.

I want to recondition(refinish) the factory 17's and see about painting them gunmetal. The same color as the trim as a kind of ommage to the SS with the painted rims. That would be HOT imo and it would be cheaper for me.

Thanks for posting the pics!

Happy crusin!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Factory are 16s not 17s. ST springs are just as god/better then SS, and if you want to lower the car the ST is where you need to look since SS springs keep the stock ride height.

The problem is the SS and ST still just really have LOW spring rates. In the end the Eibach's have a higher spring rate, but as ddigital99 stated they are progressive.

And digital if he has a NA the Illuminas can't be used. Strut tube size is different between the NA and turbo.


----------

